# Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich



## guenter (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo, wer kennt sich aus?

Kann 2 Gelbwangenschildkröten von ca. 25cm bekommen.

Kommen die Koi mit ihnen klar? Oder andersrum?

Die __ Schildkröten schnappen nämlich richtig zu.

Gibt es da Ärger? Wer kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Luna-ch (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

Hallo Günter

Ich habe auch 2 Gelbwangen zusammen mit den Kois.
Meine  Fische sind sich so gewöhnt.
Aber es kann von Seiten der __ Schildkröten schon zu Beissereien
kommen. 25 cm ist ja schon eine beträchtliche Grösse.
Sollte ein Koi krank sein, wird er von den Schildkröten sicher
gefressen :-((((

Dieses WE setzte ich einige junge Kois in den Teich.
Die Schildkröten sind voll auf sie los, aber bei gesunden
Kois "sollte" nichts passieren.
Es kam mir so vor als wollten sie die Neuzugänge  in den Senkel
stellen.
Bis heute sind noch alle neuen da.

Meine Schildkröten fressen auch mit den Koi, vom Koifutter.

Gruss
Conny


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

Hallo Günter, 

ich würde es lassen, Du wirst so manchen
Koischwanz verlieren, oder besser gesagt
Deine Kois weil die zu neugierig sind.
Das funktioniert höchstens wenn Koi
und Schildkröte sich von klein auf kennen
und lieben.  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## guenter (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

Hallo Conny, hallo Andy,

Danke, aber einer so, der andere so. Was soll ich nun machen?

Koi kleine und große. Gelbwangen beide groß.  

Koi ohne Schwanz?    Die Gelbwangen schnappen ganz schön toll zu.

Nö, da lass ich es lieber.   Schade, sehen sehr schön aus.


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

Gute Entscheidung zu liebe der Kois


----------



## Bärbel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

...ich hab da auch eine Frage zu Gelbwangenschildkröten:
vor ungefähr 2 Wochen hab ich eine ca. 20 cm große Gelbwangenschildkröte in unserem Filterteich entdeckt. Woher?   Ich hab sie jetzt in den Amtsblättern der umliegenden Gemeinden als "Fundsache" ausschreiben lassen, das hat ihr wohl nicht gefallen und sie ist in den großen Schwimmteich umgezogen. Wie finde ich sie da wieder? Wenn man vom Haus aus auf den Teich schaut, sieht man sie, wie sie sich auf den Stufen in den Teich sonnt, kaum betritt man den Garten, flüchtet sie. Die angeboten Salatblätter ignoriert sie, klar, wo doch im Teich so viele schöne Pflanzen wachsen... Sollte der Besitzer sich melden, hätt ich schon ganz gern, daß er sie auch mitnehmen kann!

Liebe Grüße
Bärbel

...achja, käschern geht nicht so einfach, da das Tierchen ganz schön flink ist, der Teichrand sehr bewachsen und im tiefen Teil sieht man sie nicht (muß eine Chamäleon-Schildkröte sein)


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

Hallo Bärbel,

das ist jetzt kein Witz, aber ich würds mal mit
gefrorenen Scampi (aufgetaut und in mundgerechte
Stücke geschnitten) probieren. Am besten in den
Kescher legen, bischen fressen lassen, und schwupp  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bärbel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

Hallo Andy,
das ist jetzt auch kein Witz... aber kann die das riechen und kommt dann angepaddelt???


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

In der regel sind die da ganz verrückt drauf .-)


----------



## Bärbel (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

ok, dann trenn ich mich schweren Herzens beim nächsten Grillen von ein paar Scampi.

...was mach ich mit der Schildi, wenn sich kein Besitzer meldet? In unserem (neu)bepflanzten Filterteich hat sie ordentlich Chaos angerichtet. Fische hab ich zwar keine im Teich (oder frisst sie auch __ Stichlinge? Dann behalt ich sie), aber abgenagte Pflanzen sind jetzt auch nicht das, was ich mir so vorstelle.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

Wenn Sie nix ausser Salat bekommt,
werden die Pflanzen dran glauben müssen  
Wasserpflanzen sind nun mal Ihre Hauptnahrung.

Hier steht mehr darüber:
http://www.zierschildkroete.de/futter/trachemys_pseudemys.html

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bärbel (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

danke, Andy, für den Link. __ Schnecken hab ich genug im Teich, da könnten ein paar __ Schildkröten satt werden. Vielleicht werf ich mal ein paar __ Nacktschnecken ausm Garten rein... und hoffe, daß sich der Besitzer meldet!

Viele Grüße
Bärbel


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

Hallo Bärbel,

lies den Link nochmal genau,
__ Schnecken sind für Gelbwangen bis 
10cm interessant, ab dann sollte die
Nahrung 80% pflanzlich sein. Deine hat
20 cm hast Du geschrieben.

__ Nacktschnecken im Teich ist schlecht,
die verfaulen unter Wasser und setzen 
Gase frei.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Bärbel (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

ok, hab mir halt gedacht, mit den 20% nicht-pflanzlicher Nahrung könnte man die Schleimer nützlich entsorgen  

Ich hoffe ja, daß sich jemand meldet, es müßte ja auffallen, wenn so ein großes Tier fehlt. Außer sie wurde ausgesetzt... :?


----------



## sanny (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

Hi Bärbel!

Wenn es ein Weibchen ist, wird sie auf der Suche eines geeigneten Eiablageplatzes ausgebüxt sein.
Weiß nicht, ob Du es auf die Entfernung erkennen kannst, aber wenn sie extrem lange Krallen an den Vorderfüßen hat, ist es ein "Mädchen".
Ansonsten ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, daß sie ausgesetzt wurde leider sehr groß.

Liebe Grüße, sanny


----------



## Bärbel (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

Hi Sanny, wohin möchte die denn ihre Eier legen? Ich hab zwar einen Totholzhofen hinter dem Teich und viele, viele Steine, aber ich stell mir das nicht grad kuschelig vor. Unser Sandkasten ist ein ganzes Stück vom Teich entfernt und abgedeckt.
Erkennen kann man bei der Schildi fast gar nix, es ist uns nur einmal gelungen, sie zu greifen und aus dem Wasser zu holen. Deshalb vermute ich auch, dass es eine Gelbwangenschildi ist. Sie ist immer gleich weg, sobald man an den Teich kommt.


----------



## sanny (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

Moin!

Gute Frage, vielleicht hat sie ihre Eier ja schon abgelegt, bevor sie in Deinen Teich eingezogen ist und war sozusagen schon auf dem Rückweg! 
Wenn nicht in Sand, aber vielleicht in lockeren Boden.
Die können ausgesprochen gut graben!

Du hattest sie schonmal gefangen?????? Respekt!
(ist sie Dir "entflutscht", oder wieso hast Du sie wieder reingesetzt und versuchst sie jetzt nochmal zu fangen?  )

Was machst Du mit ihr, wenn sich niemand meldet? Behalten?


----------



## Bärbel (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

Hi Sanny, in der Hand gehalten hab ich sie nur 1x, gleich an dem Tag, als ich sie gefunden hab, aus reiner Neugierde ;-) sie hat aber so sehr gezappelt, daß es nur für ein "halbes" Foto reichte und schon war das glitschige Teil wieder unter Wasser.
Fangen möchte ich sie, falls sich der Besitzer meldet. Wenn sich niemand meldet... tja, dann werden wir sie wohl behalten... magst Du sie haben?? 

Hab sie aber seit Donnerstag nicht mehr gesehen, vielleicht ist sie auch schon weitergezogen (oder sie versteckt sich so gut)


----------



## sanny (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*



> ... magst Du sie haben??



....Um Himmelswillen, NEIN! 

Ich bin heilfroh, daß ich alle gut unter hab und selbst keine mehr zu versorgen habe!
Ist denn Euer Teich geeignet zur Schildkrötenhaltung?  
Ihr werdet ihn "einzäunen" müssen, wenn Ihr sichergehen wollt, daß sie dableibt!:shock 
(oder wollt Ihr Euch einfach überraschen lassen, ob sie bleibt? )

Und (hinter vorgehaltener Hand) müßt Ihr sie ja dann auch überwintern.....

Du findest sie bei diesen Temperaturen meist mit weit ausgestreckten Paddelarmen und -beinen auf einem Stein oder Stamm der über die Wasseroberfläche rausragt beim Sonnenbaden.
Oder Du hörst lediglich ein "Platsch", wenn Du Dich dem Teich näherst.
Dann ist sie nämlich flugs abgetaucht!


----------



## Bärbel (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

naja, ob unser Teich geeignet ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Einzäunen werden wir nicht weiter, wenn sie da bleiben will, ok, wenn sie meint, daß sie was Besseres findet, auch ok.
Das Überwintern hab ich auch schon bedacht, wir haben noch ein 220 l Aquarium rumstehen, das könnte ein Winterquartier werden.
Es macht immer "Platsch" (und auch platsch, platsch, platsch, platsch...) wenn jemand in Teichnähe kommt, die __ Frösche suchen dann das Weite. Durch die bewachsene Uferzone ist es auch schwierig zur erkennnen, WAS da geplatscht hat. Und er ist ja nicht gerade klein, unser Teich, da hat man nicht alle Ufer in einem Blickfeld...


----------



## chromis (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Gelbwangenschildkröte im Koiteich*

Kleiner Tipp zum Thema:
http://www.ms-verlag.de/index.php?117&backPID=117&begin_at=10&tt_products=333


----------

